# The Greek Poets: Homer to the Present (W W Norton & Co, Dec 2009)



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Ομολογώ ότι θα ήθελα να σας δώσω κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά προς το παρόν μόνο αυτά, από τον εκδοτικό οίκο ($39.95) και το Amazon ($26.37).







*The Greek Poets: Homer to the Present*
Peter Constantine (Editor), Rachel Hadas (Editor, _Rutgers University_), Edmund Keeley (Editor, _Princeton University_), Karen Van Dyck (Editor, _Columbia University_)
_With an Introduction by Robert Hass_
Three thousand years of the greatest Greek poetry, exquisitely translated and assembled in a handsome volume sure to be a modern classic.
This landmark volume captures three millennia of Greek poetry—more than 1,000 poems and 200 poets. From the epics of Homeric Greece to the historical and erotic ironies of Cavafy, from the romances, hymns, and bawdy rhymes of Byzantium to the innovative voices of a resurgent twentieth century, this anthology brings together the diverse strands of the Greek poetic tradition. The favorites are all here—raging Achilles, restless Odysseus, strong-hearted Penelope—but _The Greek Poets_ also presents neglected eras, from the rise of Constantinople to the end of the Ottoman occupation. In offering canonical poets such as Sappho and Pindar, and the modern Nobel laureates Seferis and Elytis, the renowned editors give us their new translations and bring together other masterful translators, including Robert Fagles, James Merrill, and W. S. Merwin, along with a younger generation that includes Anne Carson, Paul Muldoon, and Alicia Stallings. This is an essential companion to the Western literary tradition.

*Book Details*

Hardcover
December 2009
ISBN 978-0-393-06083-6
6.5 × 9.6 in / 736 pages

*Endorsements & Reviews
*“This is a treasure house to be visited and revisited.” — George Steiner, _Times Literary Supplement_

*From Booklist
*Given the 2,800-year tradition of Greek poetry, it’s no surprise that it took four foremost contemporary translator-editors to thoroughly survey it. Nor does it surprise that the twentieth-century section is only 30 pages shorter than that encompassing the classical period, 800 BCE–200 CE; Greece’s modern literary renaissance, affirmed by Nobel Prizes and other international awards, is an ongoing miracle. And no one should blink over the same characters and stories being cited by some of the oldest and some of the newest poems in the book; those specifics are genuinely timeless. What is surprising is how many well-reputed translators have been drawn upon, including such otherwise eminent poets as Anne Carson, Olga Broumas, Fleur Adcock, Seamus Heaney, C. K. Williams, Paul Muldoon, William Matthews, Carl Phillips, Sherod Santos, and Brendan Kennelly among the quick and James Merrill, Ezra Pound, Kenneth Rexroth, and Rudyard Kipling among the honored dead. And what gratifies as it surprises is the sizable central section, entitled “Byzantium,” of poets between antiquity and modernity. Essential for all international literature collections. --Ray Olson 


*About the editors**
Peter Constantine*'s most recent translations are Sophocles’ _Theban Trilogy_, _The Essential Writings of Machiavell_i, and _The Bird is a Raven_ by Benjamin Lebert, which was awarded the Helen und Kurt Wolff Translation Prize. He was awarded the PEN Translation Prize for _Six Early Stories by Thomas Mann_, and the National Translation Award for _The Undiscovered Chekhov: Thirty-Eight New Stories_. His translation of the complete works of Isaac Babel received the Koret Jewish Literature Award and a National Jewish Book Award citation. He has recently translated Gogol’s _Taras Bulba_, Tolstoy’s _The Cossacks_, and Voltaire’s _Candide_ for Modern Library. He was one of the editors for _A Century of Greek Poetry: 1900-2000_, and is a senior editor at _Conjunctions_.

*Rachel Hadas*, Board of Governors Professor of English at the Newark campus of Rutgers University, is the author of many books. Her new volume of poetry, _The Ache of Appetite_, is forthcoming from Copper Beech Press in Summer 2009; her most recent book of essays is _Classics_ (2007). A member of the American Academy of Arts and Sciences, she has been awarded a Guggenheim Fellowship, an Ingram-Merrill Foundation Fellowship, an award in literature from the American Academy-Institute of Arts and Letters, and the O.B. Hardison Award.

*Edmund Keeley* taught English, Creative Writing, and Hellenic Studies at Princeton for forty years until his retirement as Charles Barnwell Straut Professor of English Emeritus. In addition to his seven novels and his literary and historical studies focused on Greece, he has published fifteen volumes of poetry in translation, including the collected poems of Cavafy and Seferis (in collaboration with Philip Sherrard) and selected poems of Eltyis and Ritsos. Among his awards are the Harold Morton Landon Translation Award, the Award for Literature of the American Academy of Arts and Letters, and the PEN/Ralph Manheim Medal for Translation. He was elected Corresponding Member of the Academy of Athens and Honorary Member of the Hellenic Authors Society.

*Karen Van Dyck* is the Kimon A. Doukas Professor of Modern Greek Literature in the Classics Department at Columbia University where she directs the Program in Hellenic Studies and teaches courses on Modern Greek and Greek Diaspora literature. Her most recent collection _The Scattered Papers of Penelope: New and Selected Poems_ by Katerina Anghelaki-Rooke (Graywolf, 2009) received a Lannan Translation Award. Her publications include the critical study _Kassandra and the Censors_ (1998) and numerous articles and translations. She has been awarded Fulbright, Marshall, American Council of Learned Societies and the National Endowment for the Arts fellowships.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2010)

Μου μυρίζει πολύ καλό βιβλίο. Εγώ θα το πάρω σίγουρα. Κρίνοντας και από τα ονόματα των επιμελητών που είναι όλα πολύ δυνατά, μάλλον πρόκειται για πολύ σοβαρή ανθολογία. Ο Κήλι και η Βαν Ντάικ είναι και φιλέλληνες και μεταφραστές πολλών σημαντικών ποιητών μας. Αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι μεταφραστές δεν πάνε πίσω κρίνοντας από τα ονόματα και μόνο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2010)

Άραγε έχουν ενστάσεις σ' αυτό το εγχείρημα οι πολέμιοι της τρισχιλιετούς;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Είναι σίγουρα πολύ ωραίο εγχείρημα που κάποια στιγμή ίσως να βάλω στη βιβλιοθήκη μου. Κρίνοντας όμως από την περιγραφή των περιεχομένων (γιατί δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιο πίνακα στο διαδίκτυο), τα μισά από αυτά τα ποιήματα θα χρειαζόμουν μετάφραση για να τα διαβάσω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Κρίνοντας όμως από την περιγραφή των περιεχομένων (γιατί δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιο πίνακα στο διαδίκτυο), τα μισά από αυτά τα ποιήματα θα χρειαζόμουν μετάφραση για να τα διαβάσω.


Καλημέρα. Έψαξα πολύ για να βρω αναλυτικά περιεχόμενα (και ομολογώ ότι θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να βρω την παρουσίαση του Steiner στο TLS), αλλά ορισμένοι εκδότες τσιγκουνεύονται (βλακωδώς) έστω αυτό το ελάχιστο που μπορεί να προσφέρει το Amazon (εξώφυλλα, περιεχόμενα, δείγμα σελίδων). Νομίζω πάντως ότι για τους ελληνομαθείς το αρνητικό στοιχείο πρέπει να είναι ότι μάλλον περιέχει μόνο τις μεταφράσεις. Ακόμα και για τα αρχαία κείμενα, καλό είναι να βλέπουμε και το πρωτότυπο, μπας και μάθουμε από την αγγλική μετάφραση και κάτι για την άλλη εσχατιά της τρισχιλιετούς.


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

Το πέτυχα τις προάλλες στον Ελευθερουδάκη. Πολύ ωραίος τόμος που περιλαμβάνει πάνω-κάτω ό,τι και παρόμοια, πολύτομα εγχειρήματα στα Ελληνικά. Ξεκινάει από τον Όμηρο και πιάνει τα πάντα μέχρι το σήμερα. Το τμήμα της Νεοελληνικής ποίησης μού φάνηκε πολύ καλό, αντιπροσωπευτικό και πλήρες και από μια πρόχειρη ματιά είδα ότι πιάνει το 1/3 του βιβλίου περίπου.


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2010)

Η παρουσίαση του Στάινερ στο TLS δεν ήταν εκτεταμένη. Ήταν η μία από τις δύο επιλογές του για *Βιβλία της χρονιάς* στο τεύχος της 27ης Νοεμβρίου 2009.

Το πρώτο ήταν το εξής:
Finely researched and documented, Urlich Raulff’s _Kreis ohne Meister _(Beck) examines the literary, historical and political afterlife of Stefan George … This is a fascinating study of myth and ideology.​Για το δεύτερο γράφει πολύ καλά λόγια:
The four editors of the Norton anthology of _Greek Poets: Homer to the present_ put one richly in their debt. A cornucopia of translations, often inspired, comprises not only the familiar treasures from Hesiod to Elytis. It introduces us to the Byzantine, medieval and Romantic voices in a millennial legacy which few other literatures can match. This is a treasure house to be visited and revisited.​Κουράγιο Έλληνες. Υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικοί πάνω στη Γη (πόσοι; ) που ενθουσιάζονται με millennial legacies.


----------

